

Amazon expects to lose half a billion dollars in the next three months - shinji97
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/24/5934647/amazon-expands-hardware-expects-wider-losses

======
guiambros
_" Citigroup downgraded Amazon's stock yesterday based on the price cuts it
instituted on its Amazon Web Services division."_

As usual, analysts don't understand Amazon's long term strategy. AWS is a
brilliant move, and create an incredibly powerful vendor lock-in.

I can't imagine migrating our infrastructure to any another vendor, even if
there was a similar offering (there isn't), at a lower cost. The level of
flexibility, scalability and efficiency via automation is light years ahead of
everyone else.

------
bubblicious
They should make a new commercial about their packages being delivered in 8
minutes by angels and flying potatoes.

